# Which Battery For A Bulova Accutron 2182?



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Just got my first Accutron and it needs a battery. But which one? It's a 2182 with day and date. Help out an amateur and I'll post a pic! Cheers.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Renata 344


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks Paul, and piccie as promised!


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

A little advice - if you are going to swap the battery yourself be sure to keep your finger on the battery retainer when loosening the screws. The screws are tiny (and they are a different size at each end) and somewhere in your house there is a black hole. You'll know this if you let the retainer flick up as the screw will disappear into it. Mine did and it took a bit to locate a replacement. Good luck.


----------

